# Seile erstellen



## bounc3r (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo homies,
 ich versuche schon ewig ein Seil herzustellen (so ein Seil womit zB Schiffe an Land befestigt werden, also mit diesen Rillen) ich fine aber kein Tutorial...

 wenn ich es selber mit Rillen versuche dann sind die abstände zu unregelmäßig das es wie ein ordentliches Seil aussieht

 bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Januar 2005)

Spontan fällt mir nur dieses Tutorial ein: http://www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials/rope/rope.htm

Ich halte mal die Augen offen ... vielleicht finde ich ja noch ein besseres


----------



## bounc3r (9. Januar 2005)

Danke, hab ich auch schon gefunden, doch ich finde nicht den Filter >>> filter>sketch>halftone pattern. hab die deutsche cs version und alles schon durchgesucht... halftone bedeutet soviel wie halbton bzw. rasterung

 thx


----------



## Hil (10. Januar 2005)

Diesen Filter findest du unter: Filter->Zeichenfilter->Rasterungseffekt. Da kannst du dann auch eine bischen an den Einstellungen rumspielen und z.B. die Musterart (bei Dir Linie) einstellen.

Gruß
Hil


----------



## bounc3r (10. Januar 2005)

thx thx thx thx (min 10 zeichen ist doch schwachsin ;-))


----------



## Xdreamer (10. Januar 2005)

[OT]
Gross-/Kleinschreibung aber nicht 
[/OT]


----------

